# Baracuta fit



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Thinking about ordering a Baracuta jacket. Anyone know how the fit is on these? (chest & waist, true to size, sleeve length). Thanks much


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

=

Sorry, what was the question again?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Based on my very limited exposure to the coat/brand (sample size...1 jacket), the fit is true to size. It is a very nice coat...you're going to love the tartan lining! Also, mine has held up quite well over the years.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

FYI, I've been warned not to buy one off ebay, since most of what appears there are Baracutas by Van Heusen. These were made in America by an entirely different factory, with polyester, etc., and supposedly don't hold up well at all. I have no personal experience with this; it's just what I've heard.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

You should certainly buy yours from O'Connells, since they still have the best price (I think?) and Ethan can talk you through sizing issues. Also, they sell the made-in-the-UK models. I believe the jackets come in tall sizes, too.

DD


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Ben Silver has a few sizes left on sale- UK G9s for $171.


----------



## jadren0s (Mar 2, 2007)

[never mind]


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry to resurrect....

Do Barracuda's have weird sizing issues?
I found an older Barracuda (van heusen us-market model) in size 42 and it's _very_ short.
It's also not really all that big (I usually wear a 38--or smaller), besides a fairly wide chest (very tapered from booton to the armpit, it's about the size of other jackets I have in small and medium (including a cheap fake Barracuda and a couple RLP coats).
I know the ven heuson's are not as desirable, but I'd think the sizing might be similar to the more authentic UK models.



M. Charles said:


> FYI, I've been warned not to buy one off ebay, since most of what appears there are Baracutas by Van Heusen. These were made in America by an entirely different factory, with polyester, etc., and supposedly don't hold up well at all. I have no personal experience with this; it's just what I've heard.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a Made In England slim-fit G9 (size L). I am 5'11", weigh about 150 lbs (40R). It fits, but is marginal on both length and girth.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Baracutas or as they are known in the UK and most of Europe Harringtons are always cut short in the body, but long enough in the arm, and wide enough round the chest. That is the style of this particular type of golfing jacket, and there's no escaping that. The only thing to do is buy a bigger size if you want extra body length.


As an old suedehead rudeboy I've got three
I've got an olive XXL Merc for the length. Although the XL fits just as well round the chest.

I've got a cream XXL Lonsdale which is absolutely tiny in body length, it doesn't even come down to my waist, but perfect round the chest and in arm length.

Then I've got an XL - no brand - winter Harringotn from Camden Market which is the best fit of all with a good body length.



BTW, in case anyone was wondering why skinheads in London in the late 60s started calling them Harringtons. Well they're named after Ryan O'Neal's character in Peyton Place who was called Harrington and who always wore one.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll chime in. I've got a Van Heusen Baracuta. I'm pretty happy with it, but the size issue is worth comment. I consistently wear a 38R suit and sport jacket (c. 6 foot, 165lbs) with 24.5 to 25 inch sleeves. My Baracuta is a 40, but it is as small as I could go: if I started over and could try them on, I would get another half inch to inch in the chest and another half in the sleeve. By the way, it is hard to discuss sleeve length because they don't have a shoulder seam the way a sport jacket does.


----------

